# Protecting my fly reels on the boat



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been restoring my Flats Boat and am in the home stretch. I was measuring my 9 1/2' fly rod in the gunnel rod holder and noticed I need something soft for the reel to sit on. I would like something I could find at a box store not nesesarally SeaDeck 

The rods go into the front hatch and I am putting some PVC in there to protect them from anchors and stuff


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

You could maybe use the fly tying foam with adhesive back from Micheals ??but sea deck would probably last a lot longer


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

A piece of cork tile would work, and double as a place to hang your flies to dry.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the last project I'm doing then the skiff is finished. (for now) I'm putting seadeck reel pads on the side and also a helm pad that goes the full width of the deck, sometimes when running short distances from spot to spot it's nice to be able to just lay the rod down and not deal with the rail rod holders .......


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I have used Michael's foam for gurgle flies but I did not know about the adhesive backing. Cork is another good idea


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mitzi used to advertise that you could put 9 1/2' fly rods in their gunnel racks. Are there other skiffs that will accommodate long fly rods. I have two Sage fly rods that are 9 1/2' so I'm glad my boat will handle them


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Guess I am slow on the uptake here. What is the issue? Just leave the neoprene cover the reel comes with on it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn your right Skinfin keeping the reel cover would help but then that cover will flop around the boat if you have to go after a fish in a hurry


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

Ace hardware sells cork material about 3/16" thick. I have adhered this to wood with 30 minute epoxy successfully. You have to cut the cork larger than the area and gently tape it down to clamp. You rough trim it after the glue dries with a sharp pair of scissors. Then you use sandpaper, about 100 grit to round the edges and then progress through the grits till 400 & clean with alcohol to get it nice and pretty.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Darn your right Skinfin keeping the reel cover would help but then that cover will flop around the boat if you have to go after a fish in a hurry


When I get my rod out of the holder I just Velcro the neoprene case to my grab bar. No flopping around and its always right there when I am going to move spots and want to put the rod away.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Ace hardware sells cork material about 3/16" thick. I have adhered this to wood with 30 minute epoxy successfully. You have to cut the cork larger than the area and gently tape it down to clamp. You rough trim it after the glue dries with a sharp pair of scissors. Then you use sandpaper, about 100 grit to round the edges and then progress through the grits till 400 & clean with alcohol to get it nice and pretty.


Do you might mind posting a pic of what that looms lime when finished? Thanks!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > Ace hardware sells cork material about 3/16" thick. I have adhered this to wood with 30 minute epoxy successfully. You have to cut the cork larger than the area and gently tape it down to clamp. You rough trim it after the glue dries with a sharp pair of scissors. Then you use sandpaper, about 100 grit to round the edges and then progress through the grits till 400 & clean with alcohol to get it nice and pretty.
> 
> 
> Do you might mind posting a pic of what that looms lime when finished? Thanks!


X2


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah man I just saw what my phone autocorrected! It's supposed to say "looks like" ... gotta love autocorrect sometimes


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Darn your right Skinfin keeping the reel cover would help but then that cover will flop around the boat if you have to go after a fish in a hurry
> 
> 
> When I get my rod out of the holder I just Velcro the neoprene case to my grab bar. No flopping around and its always right there when I am going to move spots and want to put the rod away.


X2! Easy habit to get in to......


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Why dont you want to use Seadek when it is the best choice? Some makers do carpet, which I don't like because it holds moisture.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I found some small 5"x2" pieces of SeaDeck for $1+. I'm going to get some and piece them together to make a soft pad


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I purchased some sea deck per all your suggestion's. Have not glued it in yet


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

sorry I tried three times to post this and 4th worked


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What's to keep the reels from banging into each other, or from moving off the pad while running?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> sorry I tried three times to post this and 4th worked


Looks like a great way to scratch the hell out of your fly reels.  Need to put at least one of them in a reel case.  You picture seems to defeat the purpose of this thread.  If both of the reels were in reel cases, you really don't need the fancy, smancy pads, do you?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I keep the case on my reels whenever they are in the rod holders. When they're not, I lay or wrap them with a wet towel that stays in the floor of the boat for wiping shoes, blood, etc..

OR you could

...wear rubber boots to go fishing, take them off when you get in the boat, and then stick your reels inside them.

...mount the cups of a padded bra under the gunnel that the reels can set in while you're running and stay there while you're fishing.

Just a couple ideas...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I keep the case on my reels whenever they are in the rod holders. When they're not, I lay or wrap them with a wet towel that stays in the floor of the boat for wiping shoes, blood, etc..
> 
> OR you could
> 
> ...


Great Idea... Only, my wife's padded bra will only protect a 6wt. at best ;D and I need one that will protect my 11wts. Anyone who can supply one would be great... Pictures of the donor.. Even better!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > I keep the case on my reels whenever they are in the rod holders. When they're not, I lay or wrap them with a wet towel that stays in the floor of the boat for wiping shoes, blood, etc..
> >
> > OR you could
> >
> ...


One of the BEST answers ever! 

Hope your wife doesn't snoop on your computer…..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Great ideas I am putting the pad on then the reel case that should work

As far as my wife's bra, I don't want to lose my reels


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > I keep the case on my reels whenever they are in the rod holders. When they're not, I lay or wrap them with a wet towel that stays in the floor of the boat for wiping shoes, blood, etc..
> >
> > OR you could
> >
> ...


Just spit my drink out laughing at the response.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fly fisherman code: Bro look at the 10 weights walking this way ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok many on here said SeaDeck then some said reel covers and one mentioned my wife's bra. I am going with the SeaDeck and the reel covers both and let my wife keep her bra. I would post pictures those 10 weights but I might get arrested [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

X2 on the stick foam- cut it out just large enough to cover where the reel would rub the boat but cut it in the shape of a tarpon/snook.... And it looks "custom" for $.95. I did that with the 3m "sand paper" tape to get a better grip on my tiller handle


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to see a picture of that


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I just keep the cover on my reel


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Why aren't they secured?

Having them flop around on the floor is a great way to test the warranty (if any).


----------

